# New update very different



## ronnieko (Oct 28, 2004)

Been a TiVo fan since 2001. Sony to Pioneer to "2" to "3" to Premiere to 3 Bolts. LOVED everyone, SO much easier to use than a comcast DVR. Until now... This new display, I just can't get used to it, I actually hate it! Hoping, and TRYING to learn it and get used to it. Does anyone have any advice to pick up on this? Example, it took me 10 to 15 minutes to find "Devices" to access my other TiVo. Found it, but then had trouble finding it again. I keep hoping to "catch-on" but no luck. The old display setup was SO easy....
Ron


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

(Not to besmirch anything, but: after you play with the new UI and give it your best, if you decide that you just prefer the earlier UI, keep in mind that you can backgrade to it--instructions are available and posted here. Do note that you will lose the recordings on your box, and so you will want to copy anything that you have that you want to save over to your PC or another TiVo box before backgrading.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## MercuryPDX (Mar 17, 2005)

I hated it until I realized that the "Zoom" button on my Remote was now the "Back" Button (and not the "back arrow" next to the "Select" button).


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah it is actually easier to learn if you never used Tivo before Hydra, otherwise you will have to forget almost everything you know about Tivo and start over when learning Hydra.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ronnieko said:


> Been a TiVo fan since 2001. Sony to Pioneer to "2" to "3" to Premiere to 3 Bolts. LOVED everyone, SO much easier to use than a comcast DVR. Until now... This new display, I just can't get used to it, I actually hate it! Hoping, and TRYING to learn it and get used to it. Does anyone have any advice to pick up on this? Example, it took me 10 to 15 minutes to find "Devices" to access my other TiVo. Found it, but then had trouble finding it again. I keep hoping to "catch-on" but no luck. The old display setup was SO easy....
> Ron


10 to 15 minutes?!? Really?? Not sure why it would take that long. It's right there, easy to see on my Tivos. Right next to Recordings.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I rolled back to Encore because Hydra very frequently displays the Season # Episode # as the title of the recording instead of the actual title.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> I rolled back to Encore because Hydra very frequently displays the Season # Episode # as the title of the recording instead of the actual title.


That's a surprising difference.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> I rolled back to Encore because Hydra very frequently displays the Season # Episode # as the title of the recording instead of the actual title.


It depends on whether you have it selected to show recording by date or by episode. And it remembers it for each show. Some shows I have set to order by date and most shows I have set to order by episode.
All my hydra TiVo's have been very consistent in how my shows look in the list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I get either date then episode and title or episode then title. I think someone confused guide data issues with the interface.


----------



## Bob Rhodes (Sep 11, 2018)

My biggest problem is the gray on black contrast in the guide. These old eyes have a hard time seeing the text from across the room. It would be a nice improvement to allow changes to font, colors, etc.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bob Rhodes said:


> My biggest problem is the gray on black contrast in the guide. These old eyes have a hard time seeing the text from across the room. It would be a nice improvement to allow changes to font, colors, etc.


I can understand that but I am the opposite. I wear glasses and can therefore see my tv. The gray and white actually makes it easier on my eyes especially in the dark. I've had guides that literally hurt my eyes.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> I rolled back to Encore because Hydra very frequently displays the Season # Episode # as the title of the recording instead of the actual title.





krkaufman said:


> That's a surprising difference.





aaronwt said:


> It depends on whether you have it selected to show recording by date or by episode. And it remembers it for each show. Some shows I have set to order by date and most shows I have set to order by episode.
> All my hydra TiVo's have been very consistent in how my shows look in the list.


I noticed this "bug" very early on back in the beta days of Hydra. But after some analysis, turns out the actual titles in question were indeed just literal Season and Episode rather than a descriptive title. I would see a mix of Season/Episode and actual titles no mater what view/order I used. So I chalked it up to terrible Rovi data and assumed it would display the same on the old interface as well. It would be interesting to find out if this is really the case or if Hydra does indeed have different title data.


----------



## casterle (Jul 19, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> 10 to 15 minutes?!? Really?? Not sure why it would take that long. It's right there, easy to see on my Tivos. Right next to Recordings.


Yesterday I switched from my failing Romio (Old UI) to my new Bolt. I can tell you from recent experience that these things can easily hide-in-plain-sight, especially if you're a bit frustrated .


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

I actually like hydra and the voice control remote. I’ve been with Tivo since Series 2.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

casterle said:


> Yesterday I switched from my failing Romio (Old UI) to my new Bolt. I can tell you from recent experience that these things can easily hide-in-plain-sight, especially if you're a bit frustrated .


Sounds like a preexisting condition.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm getting used to Hyrda now but still feel the old UI was easier. I still have to fight muscle memory over the left arrow thinking it's the back button.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

jkudlacz said:


> Yeah it is actually easier to learn if you never used Tivo before Hydra, otherwise you will have to forget almost everything you know about Tivo and start over when learning Hydra.


Just getting started with Tivo on a Roamio. After many years on the cable DVR, Hydra doesnt seem all that daunting to me. That's likely because I dont know what i dont know.

Plus the Grid that most dislike is similar to what I have dealt with forever. The Tivo interface is way better than the Rovi powered cable dvr is.



Resist said:


> I still have to fight muscle memory over the left arrow thinking it's the back button.


Same here coming from cable dvr, but since I use a programmable Harmony 700 remote, its just mapping the buttons to be almost what I am use to. The only time I need the Tivo remote is to use the voice search.


----------

